# Silent Loop 280 nachfüllen



## Chanks (4. Dezember 2016)

*Silent Loop 280 nachfüllen*

Einen schönen 2. Advent. 

Leider hat meine Silent Loop nach ca einer Woche auch mit den unschönen Geräuschen angefangen. Der Support meinte das leider kein Vorabaustausch möglich ist, folglich wollte ich nachfragen ob ein selbstständiges nachfüllen der AiO Einfluss auf die Garantie hat, da hörbar Wasser fehlt.


----------



## sinchilla (4. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Silent Loop 280 nachfüllen*



> Der Support meinte das leider kein Vorabaustausch möglich ist


 na das ist ja ein wahnsinnssupport



> *Dabei geht jedoch der Garantieanspruch verloren! be quiet! wirbt auch nicht explizit damit!*



[Review] be quiet! SILENT LOOP - Kompaktkühlung Richtig und Leise?


----------



## Tengri86 (4. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Silent Loop 280 nachfüllen*



Chanks schrieb:


> Einen schönen 2. Advent.
> 
> Leider hat meine Silent Loop nach ca einer Woche auch mit den unschönen Geräuschen angefangen. Der Support meinte das leider kein Vorabaustausch möglich ist, folglich wollte ich nachfragen ob ein selbstständiges nachfüllen der AiO Einfluss auf die Garantie hat, da hörbar Wasser fehlt.



Bei mir auch und nämlich so
Vocaroo | Voice message

kann auch lauter werden wen ich es runter Drossel..

mal gespannt was die Support sagt,

in be quiet forum
Silent Loop Pumpe rasselt

edit/

Die Versuchung ist groß die silent loop   ins Nachbars Teich zu versenken 
das so schlimm..musste sogar Kopfhörer benutzen..obwohl ich es hasse und ohne spiele.

Vocaroo | Voice message


----------



## Chanks (4. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Silent Loop 280 nachfüllen*

Enttäuschend ist zudem, das der Support nach gesendeten Videos keine Fehlfunktion feststellen konnte. Jedoch könnte ich die die Silent Loop auf eigene Kosten einsenden und würde eventuell nach erfolgter Prüfung mit entsprechender Wartezeit einen Austausch erhalten. 

Das eine Fehlfunktion vorliegt konnte ich in exakt meinen Problem durch den Einbau einer anderen Silent Loop 280 und der Eisbaer 280 überprüfen. Es ist auffällig das nur meine Silent Loop komische Geräusche produziert, schwappendes Wasser im Radiator (deutlich) hörbar ist und zudem die der Temperaturunterschied zur anderen Eisbaer und Silent Loop fast 10K beträgt. Dafür brauche ich auch keine Ferndiagnose.

Da die Silent Loop jedoch noch nicht einmal 5 Tage in Betrieb war als ich das erste Mal den Support kontaktiere, hatte ich mir doch eine befriedigendere Lösung erhofft, denn mehrere Tage ohne PC auskommen zu müssen ist nicht unbedingt ideal. Auch der Sinn teure Silent Wings zur Silent Loop dazu zu kaufen wird anschließend etwas fraglich, wenn dann doch die Pumpe durch ihr blubbern, brodeln und surren das lauteste ist. 



Tengri86 schrieb:


> Bei mir auch und nämlich so
> Vocaroo | Voice message
> 
> kann auch lauter werden wen ich es runter Drossel..
> ...


Naja, eventuell hast du so auch deine Pumpe zerstört, die Silent Loop soll explizit NICHT gedrosselt werden sondern mit 12V Betrieben werden, dies wurde allerdings bei meiner auch nicht gemacht und auch das Geräusch unterscheidet sich bei mir von deinem.


----------



## Tengri86 (4. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Silent Loop 280 nachfüllen*

Erste Link
Bios von Normal auf Full Speed

der 2te link ist normal(was ich immer hatte)

Wen ich auf Desktop bin
Hörst du es übel, in spiel unter last..wen er mehr dreht,
hörst du weniger aber dennoch ist es viel. bsp der erste link
der 2te link ist wen ich desktop am rumsurfen bin. 
das seit vorgestern nacht.

in be q forum sind 2 links..haben den selben geräusch wie meiner.

HWinfo64

unter 1200 RPM wird er laut wie 2te link(Idle desktop)
über 1200 RPM ist er dann wie bei erste Link(Unter last)

Vorgestern nacht..switch desktop auf einmal Laut
dann wieder ingame dann etwas weniger laut
dann gehe ich wieder desktop umd guides zulesen, 
und wieder laut.

seit vorgestern ist das so bei mir, ich lasse nebenbei 2 -3 wow clients am laufen..weil es mir dermaßen auf Keks geht.


----------



## Chanks (4. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Silent Loop 280 nachfüllen*

Vom Geräusch her könnten es bei dir aber auch Luftblasen sein oder das deine Pumpe einfach nicht mehr richtig dreht, wie gesagt solltest du sie im Bios aber auch auf dauerhaft 100% fixieren, da die Pumpe nur für den Betrieb mit 12V spezifiziert ist, ansonsten kann der Elektromotor geschädigt werden.


----------



## Tengri86 (4. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Silent Loop 280 nachfüllen*



Chanks schrieb:


> Vom Geräusch her könnten es bei dir aber auch Luftblasen sein oder das deine Pumpe einfach nicht mehr richtig dreht, wie gesagt solltest du sie im Bios aber auch auf dauerhaft 100% fixieren, da die Pumpe nur für den Betrieb mit 12V spezifiziert ist, ansonsten kann der Elektromotor geschädigt werden.




Ich hatte den in Bios immer auf Silent oder Normal gehabt,
wie gesagt dann habe ich gesehen unter last wen er mehr dreht ist er weniger laut,
also habe ich mal Full Speed eingestellt in Bios und wollte gucken wie laut er da ist.

Silent 
Normal 
Fullspeed kannst ja einstellen,
da war der geräusch weniger, aber dennoch sehr gut hörbar.

dann habe ich es wieder auf Normal
(auf silent kannst du vergessen da hörst sogar aus geschlossene zimmer raus)

Also habe ich den wieder  auf Normal wie immer und lasse in Hintergrund 2-3 Spiel Clients am laufen,

damit der Cpu mehr arbeitet, weil in idle betrieb kannst du es vergessen..brauchst du schon Kopfhörer.


was hast du den in Bios drin ?


Du bist Witzig..den Geräusch habe ich seit vorgestern
machste silent noch lauter 
biste Idle auch so e dreh

UND IN Bios war der auf Normal denke jeder hat den bestimmt in Bios auf Normal oder Silent eingestellt,
also wie habe ich es den zerstört wen ich er so klingt wie seit vorgestern?

Einzige was ich mach ist 2-3 wow clients am laufen ..also bin 3 mal eingeloggt
damit der cpu mehr arbeitet..dann ist der Geräusch ertragbar mit musik im hintergrund !


----------



## Chanks (4. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Silent Loop 280 nachfüllen*



Tengri86 schrieb:


> Ich hatte den in Bios immer auf Silent oder Normal gehabt,
> wie gesagt dann habe ich gesehen unter last wen er mehr dreht ist er weniger laut,
> also habe ich mal Full Speed eingestellt in Bios und wollte gucken wie laut er da ist.
> 
> ...


Dann wirst du dir so vermutlich deine Pumpe selbst zerstört haben, da nur bei FullSpeed dauerhaft 12V anliegen und deine Pumpe auf Normal oder Silent aber nur weit unterhalb von 12V gelaufen sein wird, da wirst du nur auf einen Kulanztausch seitens Be Quiets hoffen, da es im Handbuch explizit erwähnt wird. 

Allerdings ist es auch fragwürdig den 3 Pin Anschluss nicht nochmal mit einem Hinweis zu versehen oder gleich einen Sataanschluss zu verbauen, da eigentlich kein Board standartmäßig auf 12V regeltund ein Großteil der Kundschaft die eine AiO kaufen einfach das Kabel an den Anschluss stecken wird der dafür passend ist, ohne was zu verstellen.  
Selbst ein Adapterkabel Sata/Molex auf 3 Pin im Lieferumfang würde vermutlich schon viele Probleme dieser Art verhindern.


----------



## Tengri86 (4. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Silent Loop 280 nachfüllen*

So sieht es bei mir aus

http://img5.fotos-hochladen.net/uploads/unbenannt130jbwdye7m.png

das der CPU sich net langweilt 

hab schon 5 clients am laufen also eingeloggt

ab solche werte ist er etwas angenehm 
http://www.fotos-hochladen.net/uploads/unbenannt4y2sr9pqez.png

Jetzt muss ich Pflegeplanungen weiter schreiben,
hab ein Praktikum stelle gefunden und anders geht net in Ruhe arbeiten  am pc

12 tage durcharbeiten dann nur 2 tage frei und in den 2 tage muss dich damit rumschlagen.


----------



## sinchilla (4. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Silent Loop 280 nachfüllen*

ich wollt mir auch den spass erlauben und mal ne AIO ins case klöppeln aber wenn ich sowas hier höre, von wegen sauschlechter support und lärm sogar im idle...eig. war die be quiet bei meinen favoriten, bis heute...vielen dank an die jungs vom support von be quiet! bessere arbeit kann man nicht leisten als sich , in dem man die (potenziellen) kunden vergrault, die arbeit vom halse schaffen. da lob ich mir mein lüftkühler ohne blubbern und passiv im idle.
widerum gute arbeit. dann werd ich wohl zur eisbär greifen und auf besseren support hoffen.


----------



## Threshold (4. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Silent Loop 280 nachfüllen*

BeQuiet hat halt keine Silent Loops zum Tauschen liegen.
Das kommt vor. Die Nachfrage ist groß, das Angebot gering. Ist überall so.
Von daher würde ich jetzt nicht so drauf klopfen. Bringt auch nichts.


----------



## Chanks (4. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Silent Loop 280 nachfüllen*

Das ist richtig, Be Quiet! bietet definitiv mit den besten Service den man im Bereich um Hardware haben und erwarten kann, dennoch ist es im Fall der Silent Loop etwas unbefriedigend, zumal wenn der Fehler einfach ein Produktionsfehler ist und noch nach kürzerer Zeit als der gesetzlichen Widerrufsfrist bemerkt wird. Ich meine das Ende vom Lied wird sein das ich die Silent Loop im Rahmen des Widerrufsrechtes mit Vermerk auf die Lautstärke zurück schicke und mir eine neue Silent Loop oder aber Eisbaer organisiere (welche hässlicher ist aber ohne Probleme). 

Am Ende landet die defekte Silent Loop eh wieder bei Listan und auch kurzes Warten auf Ersatz (wenn gerade weniger verfügbar sind) wäre überhaupt kein Problem für mich, aber einen Fehler beim Produkt abzustreiten (trotz einiger Berichte dazu) und diesen noch auf meine Kosten nachprüfen lassen zu wollen ist schon nicht so unbedingt ideal, zumal ja bei allen anderen Produkten auch immer absolut herausragender Service geboten wird.


----------



## Threshold (4. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Silent Loop 280 nachfüllen*

Das stimmt.
Kann aber daran liegen, dass Alphjacool die Dinger baut. Keine Ahnung, wie da die Verträge sind.


----------



## Chanks (4. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Silent Loop 280 nachfüllen*

Naja ich bin ja noch optimistisch, da ich bisher nur positive Erfahrungen mit Be Quiet gemacht habe, das es irgendwo bei Alphacool hängt habe ich auch schon spekuliert, aber eventuell wird ja morgen oder so etwas offizielles dazu gesagt und eventuell noch eine vernünftige Lösung gefunden


----------



## Tengri86 (5. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Silent Loop 280 nachfüllen*

Haben die kein Langzeit test gemacht ? 

Naja wir sind nicht die einzigen mit dem Problem chanks . 

Sieht man ja  be quiet forum


----------



## Threshold (5. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Silent Loop 280 nachfüllen*



Tengri86 schrieb:


> Haben die kein Langzeit test gemacht ?



Wieso Langzeittest?
Dafür sind doch die Kunden da.


----------



## Tengri86 (6. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Silent Loop 280 nachfüllen*



Threshold schrieb:


> Wieso Langzeittest?
> Dafür sind doch die Kunden da.



Dann möchte ich Kundenrabatt als Langzeit Tester 


@ Chanks,

Und hat sich bei dir was getan..also bei mir keine Reaktion von Be quiet.


----------



## Chanks (6. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Silent Loop 280 nachfüllen*

Nein keine Reaktion, ich habe noch 2 Tage Widerrufsrecht, werde da jetzt mal anrufen und nachfragen, ansonsten kläre ich das mit Mindfactory, gebe das Teil zurück und lass es gegen eine Alphacool Eisbaer tauschen, hässlich aber funktioniert. 

Edit.: Ok, gerade nach Anruf beim Support, die Garantie erliescht durch das Öffnen und nachfüllen nicht. Sollten die Geräusche bei mir dadurch verschwinden gebe ich nochmal Rückmeldung, ansonsten werde ich sie wohl doch dann einschicken müssen, aber ich bleibe erstmal optimistisch


----------



## Threshold (6. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Silent Loop 280 nachfüllen*

Einfach etwas Wodka reinkippen.


----------



## Tengri86 (6. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Silent Loop 280 nachfüllen*



Chanks schrieb:


> Nein keine Reaktion, ich habe noch 2 Tage Widerrufsrecht, werde da jetzt mal anrufen und nachfragen, ansonsten kläre ich das mit Mindfactory, gebe das Teil zurück und lass es gegen eine Alphacool Eisbaer tauschen, hässlich aber funktioniert.
> 
> Edit.: Ok, gerade nach Anruf beim Support, die Garantie erliescht durch das Öffnen und nachfüllen nicht. Sollten die Geräusche bei mir dadurch verschwinden gebe ich nochmal Rückmeldung, ansonsten werde ich sie wohl doch dann einschicken müssen, aber ich bleibe erstmal optimistisch




Dann bin ich mal gespannt 


Edit / Update

Be Quiet hat sich heute gemeldet..die Tauschen es um
muss aber bis 12.12 warten, die haben keine mehr auf Lager,
hätte sonst per DHL express bekommen.


Also muss ich warten


----------



## Buchseite (28. Juni 2017)

*AW: Silent Loop 280 nachfüllen*

Hallo zusammen,

habe auch Geräusche festgestellt.
Erst ein leises klackern wie von einer HDD.
Nun ist es ein hoher Sirenen oder Pfeiffton,
nach dem einschalten.
PC ausgemacht und eingeschaltet klackern weg und Pfeifen auch.
Mal sehen wie es weiter geht......,
zum Glück ist die Verfügbarkeit ja nunn denke ich besser.

Gruß

Michael


----------

